# Fantastik Fan



## heron (May 13, 2010)

I'd like to install one of these in our new 312BH...

Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to run 12V power to the open roof vent in our kitchen... Not sure where to get the power from or how to run the wiring.

Only place we already have a fan is in the bathroom but it's wimpy.

Really don't want to have to run the AC at night and down here in TN it's humid at night


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I fished a wire from one of the ceiling lights. It was not to difficult. Some folks have used the power that goes to the bathroom fan. It all depends on your configuration of trailer. If you do use ceiling lights, you need to decide whether or not you want it hot all the time (in a 21RS, that is usually the light over the bunk) or switched from the ceiling light switch. Good luck, it is easier than I thought it would be.



heron said:


> I'd like to install one of these in our new 312BH...
> 
> Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to run 12V power to the open roof vent in our kitchen... Not sure where to get the power from or how to run the wiring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be doing the same thing to my 312BH. My old trailer had one, and we really miss it.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I'll be doing the same thing to my 312BH. My old trailer had one, and we really miss it.


Just did two fantastic fans, one in the bathroom and one in the kitchen. Fished a wire to the fuse panel for the one in
the kitchen. I did the buy the Maxx Air II vent hoods but I'm not going to use them. They really seemed to cut the airflow
dramatically. When I put the air on "in" I could feel the airflow stop by probably 50%. 
I used a 14 guage wire, stiffer type from Ace hardware.. The auto wire is too flexible. 
Great mod for the OB.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a fantastic fan installed by the dealer when we bought the 21RS. It's a great fan. Since the mechanic wanted to put as little effort into the installation as possible, he wired it to the nearest light. That light is one that is tied together with other lights to the main light switch by the entry door. At the time it didn't bother me but later I didn't like having to turn each light off and on by itself. I finally fished a new wire about four feet across the ceiling using a coat hanger to one of the bunk bed lights that is not on the main switch. It helped to remove one of the ceiling speakers, fish the wire to that point and then fish it a second time to the light. It's a much better arrangement now.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

One can NEVER have too many toys! Buy a fish-tape at Home Depot, Lowes or equivalent instead of using a coat hanger! Just tell the DW that you were looking for tires but didn't buy the new TV!


----------

